
10 Phrases That Make Angel Investors Cringe - dksf
https://medium.com/@deekay/10-phrases-that-make-angel-investors-cringe-e24a673a9e95
======
andriesm
I think we would have failed at nr 3 (Check out the way this specific feature
of the overall product is cool”) we have so many cool features of which we are
insanely proud!

We are solving several hard problems in ways that make it really easy for our
users - this IS our core value proposition.

Of course there is a really big market behind all this too, and that is
exciting too, but for now it's hard to get excited about a 60bn dollar market,
when all we have is a couple of users a month raving about how ridiculously
awesome our product is, before getting stuck at one of the deeper parts of the
system....

Because this isn't another shallow startup like a SnapChat or a Twitter or an
AirBNB (not meaning this in a derogatory sense - rather they are solving
rather direct and simple to articulate market needs of end-user consumers,
rather than complex business problems)... Its probably far better to self fund
and grow organically, which is what we've been doing for the past 3 years.

Our strategy isn't "try something for 12 - 18 months" and if it fails to get
massive traction shut the doors.

We know our market is important, we know it is big, what we don't know, is
whether our approach is something that can crack it, since we are approaching
the mountain from a straight up vertical face. (busy looking for alternatives
to give us more intermediate profits)

~~~
dksf
Well, there are plenty of ways to build something interesting in the world.
This is just one opinion... many ways to get it done... and sounds like you
found one! Congrats!

------
nsnick
“We’re going to be co-CEOs” — just decide who’s ultimately running the thing —
the company needs a tie-breaker to move fast — I can’t think of one great
company that had co-CEOs.

How about Atlassian?

~~~
felipellrocha
Point proven?

------
pottersbasilisk
The exit strategy might be a coastal thing. At wharton, they usually want a
rough idea of the exit type as part of the market strategy.

